# UK : Extreme huss kayak fishing...



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

Just a quick report from the UK...

Video of the day out...






We launch froma small river with the Welsh Snowdonian mountains providing a stunning backdrop. We paddle down the river and out to a reef. Alex caught a monster tope (shark) on fresh bait, we all try catching live bait, but things are slow. I am fishing a heavier rod (Okuma Cortez) for the big stuff, and a light one for bait (Teklon COncept 702L and Okuma Trio 30S reel)...

I finally caught a garfish, using some homemade feathers tied with the fly vice...










No tope, but I have a crazy idea - why not see if I can catch a snarling bull huss on the ultra light spinning rod ?

To cut a long story short (watch the vid - its quite amusing how the little rod bends !)...

Snarling bull huss taken on the ultra light spinning rod and reel



















All too soon, it was time to leave Wales and return home.










More pictures of the day including one of Alex's huge tope...

http://dizzybigfish.co.uk/extreme-huss-fishing/


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Dizzy,

Great photos and report as usual. That Garfish of yours looks a lot like our Long Tom. Vicious buggers that'll try to bite you if they get a chance.









While our garfish is a lot tamer...









cheers,
Cid


----------



## dizzyfish (Dec 7, 2010)

Cid - That Long Tom looks a bit of a handful ! Our garfish don't grow to a big size, but they are quite acrobatic - they often tailwalk and jump out of the water.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

THey look a bit like our Seven gill; Maybe a relation


----------

